
Predicting Effects of Covid 19 on US Healthcare Capacity - muditgarg
https://qventus.com/blog/predicting-the-effects-of-the-covid-pandemic-on-us-health-system-capacity/
======
muditgarg
We adapted the CDC Flu Surge model to estimate the effects of COVID-19 on US
hospital resources. Many assumptions detailed here but combined disease and
population with hospital bed and occupancy data to help prepare for where the
largest shortages may occur if things were to get bad

